# Tabla Dinámica - Repite datos



## Martika (Apr 1, 2009)

Hola, estoy haciendo un informe y cuando utilizo la tabla dinámica me repite los datos, por ejemplo las ciudades y necesito sólo una fila por cada ciudad. Creí que era el formato de las celdas de la tabla de origen pero es el mismo para todos los datos. Por ej.: Choloma me sale dividido en 7 y 3, porqué no me sale sólo una fila "Choloma 10". Gracias por su ayuda.
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 115pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=154 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 89pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4352" width=119><COL style="WIDTH: 26pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1280" width=35><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 89pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=119 height=17>Contar de Long</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 26pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=35></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Ciudad</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Total</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Bufalo ">Bufalo </TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Choloma</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Choloma ">Choloma </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Choluteca ">Choluteca </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="El Progreso ">El Progreso </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Esteli</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Jinotepe</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>La Ceiba</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>50</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="La Ceiba ">La Ceiba </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>48</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>La Lima</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="La Lima ">La Lima </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Managua</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>75</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Managua ">Managua </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>142</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Moin</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Moin ">Moin </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>51</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Puerto Cortes</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>88</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Puerto Cortes ">Puerto Cortes </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>550</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>San Jose</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="San Jose ">San Jose </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>113</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>San Pedro Sula</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>540</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="San Pedro Sula ">San Pedro Sula </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>18</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Siguatepeque ">Siguatepeque </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Tegucigalpa</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>47</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Tegucigalpa ">Tegucigalpa </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>138</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Tocoa ">Tocoa </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Villanueva</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17 x:str="Villanueva ">Villanueva </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>ZIP CONTINENTAL</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>ZIP POLVORIN</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>(vacías)</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Total general</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>1934</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 1, 2009)

Bienvenido a MrExcel, Martika.  Hagamos una prueba.  En una columna a la par de su pivot por ejemplo en D5, ponga la fórmula *=len(trim(A5)) = len(a5)* y la copie hacia abajo.  ¿Son puros TRUE? ¿O hay FALSE también?


----------



## Martika (Apr 1, 2009)

Hola Greg no me funcionó, creo que por error en la fórmula porque me aparece <TABLE style="WIDTH: 80pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=107 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 80pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3913" width=107><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD id=td_post_1891680 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 80pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle width=107 height=17 x:err="#NAME?">#¿NOMBRE?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

¿Por cierto para qué sirve esta fórmula?

Gracias por su soporte.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 1, 2009)

Que tal

=largo(espacios(a5)) = largo(a5)
Y nos dirá si tiene espacios u otros caracteres invisibles en unos de los valores y es por eso que están apareciendo dos veces.


----------



## Martika (Apr 1, 2009)

Hola resultados en todas las filas "Verdadero"; ¿qué significa?


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 1, 2009)

Curioso, porque si lo hago, los resultados son una mezcla.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 274pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=365 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 130pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 6326" width=173><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=3 width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Bufalo ">Bufalo 

</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>8</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle width=64 x:fmla="=LEN(A1) = LEN(TRIM(A1))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>Choloma</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>7</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A2) = LEN(TRIM(A2))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Choloma " u1:str="Choloma ">Choloma </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A3) = LEN(TRIM(A3))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Choluteca " u1:str="Choluteca ">Choluteca </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A4) = LEN(TRIM(A4))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="El Progreso " u1:str="El Progreso ">El Progreso </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A5) = LEN(TRIM(A5))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>Esteli</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A6) = LEN(TRIM(A6))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>Jinotepe</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A7) = LEN(TRIM(A7))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>La Ceiba</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>50</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A8) = LEN(TRIM(A8))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="La Ceiba " u1:str="La Ceiba ">La Ceiba </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A9) = LEN(TRIM(A9))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>La Lima</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A10) = LEN(TRIM(A10))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="La Lima " u1:str="La Lima ">La Lima </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>17</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A11) = LEN(TRIM(A11))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>Managua</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>75</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A12) = LEN(TRIM(A12))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Managua " u1:str="Managua ">Managua </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>142</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A13) = LEN(TRIM(A13))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>Moin</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A14) = LEN(TRIM(A14))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Moin " u1:str="Moin ">Moin </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>51</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A15) = LEN(TRIM(A15))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>Puerto Cortes</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>88</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A16) = LEN(TRIM(A16))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Puerto Cortes " u1:str="Puerto Cortes ">Puerto Cortes </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>550</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A17) = LEN(TRIM(A17))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>San Jose</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A18) = LEN(TRIM(A18))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="San Jose " u1:str="San Jose ">San Jose </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>113</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A19) = LEN(TRIM(A19))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>San Pedro Sula</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>540</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A20) = LEN(TRIM(A20))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="San Pedro Sula " u1:str="San Pedro Sula ">San Pedro Sula </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>18</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A21) = LEN(TRIM(A21))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Siguatepeque " u1:str="Siguatepeque ">Siguatepeque </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A22) = LEN(TRIM(A22))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>Tegucigalpa</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>47</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A23) = LEN(TRIM(A23))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Tegucigalpa " u1:str="Tegucigalpa ">Tegucigalpa </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>138</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A24) = LEN(TRIM(A24))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Tocoa " u1:str="Tocoa ">Tocoa </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A25) = LEN(TRIM(A25))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>Villanueva</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A26) = LEN(TRIM(A26))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18 x:str="Villanueva " u1:str="Villanueva ">Villanueva </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A27) = LEN(TRIM(A27))" x:bool="FALSE">FALSE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>ZIP CONTINENTAL</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=64 x:num u1:num>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A28) = LEN(TRIM(A28))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffcc 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffcc; BORDER-LEFT: #666699 1pt solid; WIDTH: 130pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #666699 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=173 height=18>ZIP POLVORIN

</TD><TD class=xl27 id=td_post_1891557 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #666699 1pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:fmla="=LEN(A29) = LEN(TRIM(A29))" x:bool="TRUE">TRUE</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 1, 2009)

Perdone la tardanza, un día ocupado en el trabajo...

Lo que nos dice es que los datos originales tiene espacios sobrantes. Lo que se puede hacer es crear una "columna ayudante" y de tal columns usar la función TRIM() [ESPACIOS()] para borrar todos los espacios sobrantes y hacer una copia y pegar especial... | valores encima y así suprimir los espacios extras.


----------



## Martika (Apr 1, 2009)

Wauuuu Greg gracias, fue una enorme ayuda, pero sólo me aceptó la función ESPACIOS(). Por fiiiinn. Qué buen recurso Mr. Excel y qué bueno contar con personas comprometidas.

Estamos en contacto.


----------

